# Story preference.



## Coop (Jan 11, 2006)

What kind of story prefence do you perfer when reading a story? In other words *And to put it quite bluntly* What type of stories arouse you more?

I think stories in first person narriative in which the person gaining weight tells the story. For some reason just hearing a woman explain how she became so fat really arouses me.


----------



## James_au (Jan 14, 2006)

Isn't your first opition: "First Person Narriative where a different person tells the story" exactly the same as your third option? To me that describes a third person narritive.

A second person narriative could be another option in your poll, in which the reader plays the main character. This is pretty rare, more often found in choose-your-own-adventure, however I have seen one or two stories that are not choose-your-own-adventure and are written in second person.


----------



## Coop (Jan 14, 2006)

I didn't think there was any 2nd person nariative.

Anyways here is what I mean.

First Person where a different person tells the story. Stories like "Hi My name is" and "The Conflict"

Then we have First Person Narriatve where the person gaining weight tells the story like "Her Revenge" and the more recently added "Attitude Adjustment"

Then we have third person such as "Tiffany's Expansion" and "Booty bustin"


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

I prefer third person limited to third person omniscient.


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 16, 2006)

I picked the second option, but any can be good if they're done well.

[edit] I just reread what I just said and realized I pretty much wrote "Any can be good if they're good."

But you know what I mean.


----------



## zachary (Mar 17, 2006)

danny, the first option is someone telling the story in first person who IS a character in the story, but IS NOT the character gaining weight.

the second option is first person told by the person who IS gaining weight.


----------



## Rebel (Mar 17, 2006)

I find all of the options listed have worked very well for many of the stories in which they are used. 

My story preference is that ALL of the erotic characters are adults. Maybe this is because I am a gr'up myself (old enough to use a word like "gr'up" at any rate), but even starting to read a story starring high school sudents just plain bothers me.

If you are a high school student and enjoy writing and reading stories about people your age, that's fine and I don't want to say that there's anything wrong with that. Teens are probably sick of reading about old fat married folks! But if you are closer to thirty than you are to Prom, and you want to read about high school freshman cheerleaders, you probably need to make sure to avoid any jobs or positions that might put you in contact with children.

Maybe adding an "Teen" descriptor, like the "BBW", "XWG", or "Bath" descriptors would also be useful. At any rate, that's my preference...


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 18, 2006)

I like the first person stories...you know better why he/she/it..? (lol I've seen it done) is gaining.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Now we have at least one 2nd person story.  I might explore using 2nd person again...


----------



## freebird (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer the stories, where the female is fattened against her will, but somehow comes to prefer it.

Oh and i do love a good bit of come-uppence when the fattener has his machine/potion/etc turned against him. thats great.


----------



## Coop (Apr 6, 2006)

*Points to UB-Thin*


----------



## James_au (Apr 9, 2006)

I understand what Coop means now, thanks for explaining.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm writing a choose-your-own-adventure erotica romance right now for a site which hosts them, and 2nd person is a fairly popular choice for that story format.


----------

